# using decoys



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone have any tips on using decoys? this year I decided to try a feeding hen decoy and non struting tom decoy,this morning I had a lone tom come in like he was on a string alone the wood line ajacent the the brush/grass field that in had my blind in,he pasted me at about 30 yards just inside the woods, not offering me a shot and popped out into the field about 45,50 yards down, in plain sight of the decoys and never came any closer, I pasted the shot afraid the I would only wound him being that I was using my sons 12 ga with MOD choke tube,this being my second year hunting turkeys Iam trying to soak up what I can when get out there, needless to say its a blast! to bad the season is only a month long.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ethical decision on the pass. you will have another shot!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Just my opinion I wouldnt even be in the turkey woods with a modified choke! Glad you passed the shot.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

+1 on the choke. Get a full choke or a turkey choke (tighter yet). However, if you are hunting with a modified, be sure you get a CLOSE shot. Only pellets in the head and neckbone count.

Decoys, I love em! I've killed birds with them and without them. However, more often than not, I've had birds looking at the decs rather than looking for me. --this is a good thing!

I've also had four birds running to a single hen dec trying to be the first one there.

On the flip side, I've had an old gobbler pop up over a hill into the middle of three hen decs and he KNEW the gig was up! That guy looked left and saw a dec, looked right and saw a dec...and instantly his head went up to periscope depth and he started looking as he headed back the way he came. I busted him just before he ran back over the hump into the creek bottom.

I've heard guys say not to put out a jake early. But, I don't know. I normally just stick with one or two hens now anyway. I figure it gives the birds a place to focus on and gives me a better chance to stay hidden. I've seen jakes run into the decs while the old birds saunter in slow and easy. I don't wanna get busted before its time to take one of the big boys.


----------



## CM Sackett (May 7, 2008)

I've seen jakes work the whole season...


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

ditto on the full or turkey choke, also pattern it so you know where it shoots. I've seen jakes work all year long but I've seen turkey turn the other way with a decoy period. I mostly just use a hen something for them to focus on besides where I might be.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

well got my bird at 10 am this morning not using a decoy,16 lbs, 8 1/2 beard, worked him for 10 mins or so than moved about 100 yards over a creek and set up overlooking the open timber,within 5 mins he closed the distance and I dropped him in his tracks at 40 yards, after pasting on the bird last week I went home and patterned my sons 12 ga that Iam using and i was supprised to see the good pattern it put out to 40 yards so I had no problem taking the shot this morning.this has been a great season with the amount of birds I have seen and heard,can`t beat ashtabula co for turkeys,I ran into a guy checking in a bird at the checking station from new philly go figure.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been succesful using the dekes in the past but for ME, they have spooked more than they have helped. I always try to make the bird guess as to whether you are interested in him or not. Ive been pretty lucky using this tactic but Im sure there are die hard decoyers out there, just my 2 cents .........good luck...and remember dont overcall to em........tony


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

should have had a decoy out friday. had a gobbler (big) come in silent behind me. only sound was the drumming as he got closer. went into the woods with a bad back. he busted me as i leaned around the tree for a shot. killed a maple tree and wrenched my back worse. this bird (i believe it is the same) busted me twice this year. i truly believe that had i had a fake out, it would have worked the decoy instead of me. bad thing was, i had two dekes in my vest.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you think it is to late in the season to use a hen and jake setup?


----------



## dewey0038 (May 7, 2008)

no its not to late i have used that set up all thru the spring season and it has worked for me.......but the reason we love turkeys is you just never know how they are going to react.....


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well tell ya the truth ... i have shot turkeys from 3 yards to 56.. just matters how confident u are in your gun and also how well the pattern holds .. but i didnt see or hear much at all .. i herd one turkey witch i killed .. went out by myself and just went to my second spot at about 8 and i hit my mouth call and he answered her was probley about 400 to 450 (my guess of were i herd him) and i called him though the woods and he walked about 3 yards behind me and i was hopping he wouldnt gobble cuz it would have probley made me jump .. but i had a lone hen decoy out and he came in and started walking away and i had to jump up and shoot him .. but the year b4 i had two turkeys fly down from the roost to my decoys and me and my buddy got a dubble i think it depends on the sittuation and the turkey


----------

